# Front or rear snow blower for sub compact tractor



## Hedgehog

I'm looking at purchasing a kubota bx2370 with a front end loader and snow blower. I have a choice of front or rear mounted snowblower and was looking for advice from anyone that has owned one. The rear mounted is cheaper and allows me to keep the loader on the front. The front is more money but allows me to not have to keep looking backwards when snow blowing. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## seville009

I'd keep it on the rear just because it's nice to hsve the loader on. I've had both set ups. It can be a pain to alwsys look backward, but you'll get used to it.


----------



## Sprag-O

I'm looking to get a 72" rear mount for the old ford.

It's a pain to look back all the time with the backblade I currently have, but I'd trade all of that for when I need the bucket to extract my dumb self, or need to lift some icy banks.


----------



## CityGuy

Have you considered something like this?

http://www.erskineattachments.com/attachments/rear-pull-snowblower/


----------



## sublime68charge

how much snow are you having to move on avg?

how many times a year?

and what is your plowing area?

any pics of your driveway area?

to give you a better answer need to know more information?

also due you have a shed to store all this?
hook up the blower? 
take the loader on/off?

is this a blower goes on at the start of the year and stay's on or will it be on/off with the big storms?

thanks?


----------



## vtzdriver

I have a BX2200 and BX2660 with front blowers and a B2410 with rear blower and FEL up front.

With a rear blower, it is more than just twisting your head and reversing- you have less control of how close the blower gets to objects.

I use the BXs with front blowers for almost all snow removal. I can clean right up to within inches of any obstacle, plus I am done in much less time.


----------



## leolkfrm

if you are blowing the snow there should not be any piles to deal with...might want a blade on back to scrape with


----------



## BiffNH

*3 pt hitch snowblower*

I have been using a 60" rear snowblower on my Kubota B7800 and it is a beast. It moves snow like crazy. Having the loader on is great for moving piles and breaking piles up so I can then blow them away. Now that I have a RTV with V-plow I don't use the snowblower as much and I am thinking of selling it. I do, however, think having the loader/snowblower combination to be great.


----------



## jasonv

vtzdriver;1946619 said:


> With a rear blower, it is more than just twisting your head and reversing- you have less control of how close the blower gets to objects.


Um, what?

No. Rear mount blower gives you MORE control. The front wheels are the steering wheels, which means you're pivoting around the rear wheels while backing up. So much more control, unless you happen to have all feet.


----------



## Fender5803

IMHO I'd say he is correct. Much like backing into a parking spot is easier if it's a tight fit...



jasonv;1966405 said:


> Um, what?
> 
> No. Rear mount blower gives you MORE control. The front wheels are the steering wheels, which means you're pivoting around the rear wheels while backing up. So much more control, unless you happen to have all feet.


----------

